

Don’t Charlie Sheen Your SEO - nickstamoulis
http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/03/09/charlie-sheen-seo/

======
fleitz
SEO is only 'bad' if the particular optimizations you make are targetted by
search engines for de-prioritization. You can't know what is 'good' and 'bad'
SEO for the future. Heck, Google won't even say how they calculate it no one
really knows.

Also, if quick press getting hits are bad, then why would you write an SEO
article about Charlie Sheen? Surely the 'white hat' practice would have been
to leave Charlie Sheen and his antics out of it.

How much long term value do you expect an SEO article about Charlie Sheen to
have?

